# Crazy horse jumps



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I was tooling around on the internet and started looking for some images to see if there were any of the first barn I rode at. This picture has nothing to do with said barn but you know how helpful google images searches can be.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


Yikes. I'm glad the horse cleared the first one >>;


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I bet he's glad the horse picked up all his legs properly while doing so, LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

all i can think about the first pic is poor horse ! horses dont like jumping people or human figures. remember when there was a human figure on that xc fence at burghley ?


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to have to second DancingArabians comment about no dangling hooves. I'm a woman and it made me wince and want to cross my legs just thinking about the possibilities. Yikes!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WAW that guy is brave! that horse is brave! what a willing horse! SCARY!


----------

